# Ukraine or Romania?



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

Flights are back on now and I was wondering what is the easiest place to get laid in eastern Europe. I'm from UK and I haven't got anywhere with a girl who isn't overweight or an ethnic minority.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 3, 2020)

Are the borders to russia open again?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 3, 2020)

You clowns live in a fantasy world.. 

All these counties are slightly better than the UK .. you'll still get fuck all on Tinder..
Trust me, i've been everywhere


----------



## 2peasinapod (Jul 3, 2020)

i would try the uk, lots of other romanian immigrants here


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 3, 2020)

Japan or if u gonna go to EE prepare ur fighting skills on a gypsy doll and dont forget ur anti stabing vest and electric pockets


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 3, 2020)

go to syria


----------



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Are the borders to russia open again?


Just about but no cheap flights for a while


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 3, 2020)

Based monk said:


> Just about but no cheap flights for a while


Are you sure? I heard the borders are closed till 2021


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> You clowns live in a fantasy world..
> 
> All these counties are slightly better than the UK .. you'll still get fuck all on Tinder..
> Trust me, i've been everywhere


What if me mog you


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jul 3, 2020)

nigger countries treat brits like kings, colonizer halo


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 3, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Are the borders to russia open again?



You need a visa to go to Russia.. and if you're British that involves a trip the the visa office in London or Manchester.. I bet they are closed.


----------



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Are you sure? I heard the borders are closed till 2021


They are selling tickets for flights at least


----------



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> nigger countries treat brits like kings, colonizer halo


The women maybe, the men would machete me


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 3, 2020)

Based monk said:


> They are selling tickets for flights at least


. I already know that 
The question is if I can get a visa


----------



## HighIQcel (Jul 3, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Japan or if u gonna go to EE prepare ur fighting skills on a gypsy doll and dont forget ur anti stabing vest and electric pockets


This man knows what he is talking about. As an Ukrainian I agree.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 3, 2020)

Just go to northern England. Male competition seems weaker there.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 3, 2020)

Go to India


----------



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Go to India


I can't imagine Indian girls having the freedom to mix with tourists


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 3, 2020)

Ukraine has cheaper living standards, but both are good ngl


----------



## Strafe (Jul 3, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> nigger countries treat brits like kings, colonizer halo


Damn, wish my family had some of that colonizer halo when they were being chopped up and eaten alive by rebels in Rhodesia 

Maybe it’s different in countries that were given their independence, but if you don’t know what you’re doing and are white you will be literally killed if you go to most tribal nations.


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jul 3, 2020)

Strafe said:


> Damn, wish my family had some of that colonizer halo when they were being chopped up and eaten alive by rebels in Rhodesia
> 
> Maybe it’s different in countries that were given their independence, but if you don’t know what you’re doing and are white you will be literally killed if you go to most tribal nations.


not the 70's anymore


----------



## Strafe (Jul 3, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> not the 70's anymore


Fair enough, but the only genuinely nice country I’ve been to in Africa has been Botswana. I can’t speak for the East or north as I’ve never been, but the west and south are explosive shitholes.

You probably can pick up a Xhosa chick quite easily in the outskirts of Joburg, but be prepared for Turbo-AIDS and a bride price that keeps increasing every time you go to pay it


----------



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

Strafe said:


> Fair enough, but the only genuinely nice country I’ve been to in Africa has been Botswana. I can’t speak for the East or north as I’ve never been, but the west and south are explosive shitholes.
> 
> You probably can pick up a Xhosa chick quite easily in the outskirts of Joburg, but be prepared for Turbo-AIDS and a bride price that keeps increasing every time you go to pay it


That's the only problem, I set my tinder location to Nairobi once and got attention but over 7% of women there have aids , not worth the risk


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jul 3, 2020)

ive heard nothing but good things about botswana and tanzania, will visit after this flu-19 shit and yes to much aids in south african countries


----------



## Based monk (Jul 3, 2020)

might have to Ethiopiamaxx tbh


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Based monk said:


> Flights are back on now and I was wondering what is the easiest place to get laid in eastern Europe. I'm from UK and I haven't got anywhere with a girl who isn't overweight or an ethnic minority.


Other than north of England it's terrible for lays


----------



## poloralf (Jul 19, 2020)

Ukraine + join an mma club , they wanna join the euro union so bad they'll treat you good and the bitches are used to balding squatting weird slavs you'll have your chances but don't be high inhib


----------



## AlphaDude (Jul 19, 2020)

Ukraine if you got the money. They have the hottest girls and you won't have trouble getting one night stand.
Thailand is a good option if you are a subhuman just looking to put your dick into something.


----------



## erling (Jul 19, 2020)

Avoid balkans for hookups, i'd go to Ukraine or Poland (Warsaw especially)


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jul 19, 2020)

XD


----------



## HighIQcel (Jul 21, 2020)

erling said:


> Avoid balkans for hookups


Why??


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 21, 2020)

Romania is a massive shithole if you wanna get pussy, even the ugliest sluts have huge egos.

afaik ukraine is the best place to get hot girls but idk how easy it is


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Romania is a massive shithole if you wanna get pussy, even the ugliest sluts have huge egos.
> 
> afaik ukraine is the best place to get hot girls but idk how easy it is



Ukraine is finished..

The hot ones all live in Europe or abroad now.. or they live in Ukraine with rich/hot men.

Kiev is full of desperate Turk sex tourists paying ugly hookers and some old western men who still think it's the 1990s.


----------



## flamboyant (Jul 21, 2020)

what make's u think ur gonna fuck in Romania or Ukraine were not in the 90's anymore to have any advantage as a westerner))))


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 21, 2020)

I thought loveyoulongtime died out 10 years ago since they were inundated with increasingly younger and wealthier white males. Your competition over in the west can no longer even compete here, so they will mog you abroad anyways, it's not the 90s anymore.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 21, 2020)

South africamaxx


----------



## godsmistake (Jul 22, 2020)

location doesn't matter


----------

